# MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING Intel LGA 1155



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2013)

From within MSI's high-tech laboratories, the MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING motherboard is a dragon unleashed to deliver the best in gaming performance from every angle. Equipped with a KillerNIC E2205 Ethernet Controller and a high-end Realtek Audio CODEC, the board also has the looks and the performance to bring the latest game to its knees.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks dave for the reivew, you magnificent bastard.
Haven't played a lot with my GD65-G board but i'll take the NIC and sound over a few more power phases.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice board.

... and most importantly the unavoidable south park reference ...

It's got a dragon on the blade, it's got a dragon painted right on the blade!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow Dave, don't know if I've seen you so impressed with a board (or surprised?).  Nice sexy close-up pics in the beginning


----------



## Farmer Boe (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahhh I was waiting for this review! Really impressed with the latest MSI offering. In the future, I hope to see an m-atx version for the LAN gamers out there.

Keep up the good work Dave. I'm really enjoying the overclocking section in your motherboard reviews.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 19, 2013)

Very good read, thanks for the great review.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 19, 2013)

Excllent review as usual!

Id take an Intel NIC and software traffic routing over Bigfoot anything though. Perhaps in that case this could have sold for less. People in the know LOL'd at the Bigfoot standalone stuff as it was just as fast as an Intel based NIC (though that was 2 versions ago, LOL!). 

Either way its a solid board for sure!


----------



## radrok (Apr 19, 2013)

Amazing board and review of course, they hit a very good spot with this one.

Now MSI do it again for Haswell and I'm sure you'll have plenty of customers.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Excllent review as usual!
> 
> Id take an Intel NIC and software traffic routing over Bigfoot anything though. Perhaps in that case this could have sold for less. People in the know LOL'd at the Bigfoot standalone stuff as it was just as fast as an Intel based NIC (though that was 2 versions ago, LOL!).
> 
> Either way its a solid board for sure!



On my connection, using CIso-based routers, the KillerNIC performs better than Intel-based options. We aren't talking about large differences though, maybe .1%. Intel NICs do play very well with the CFOS software, but so do Realtek chips, too. 


The one thing that KillerNIC offers the others don't, is a specific software and driver design for gaming. Compared to a solution without the CFOS software, there is a clear difference, since KillerNIC has always offered that software with their products, but not all boards carry CFOS tech.



Sasqui said:


> Wow Dave, don't know if I've seen you so impressed with a board (or surprised?).  Nice sexy close-up pics in the beginning



It's all about the little details.

Like the PCH heatsink:











They didn't have to give the bottom red part that textured surface. That same attention to detail really rings throughout every part of this board, and I think that deserves a bit of respect. The board might cost a few more dollars than some other boards out there, but I'm willing to pay a high-quality dollars if it means I get a high quality product.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 19, 2013)

Wish they would relocate the V Checkpoints. The 24 pin area is too cluttered.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Wish they would relocate the V Checkpoints. The 24 pin area is too cluttered.


Couldnt agree more... The 24 pin power lead gets in the way big time for checking voltages! I honestly do know why, on a gaming mobo, they would even put that feature in. I dont know many dedicated gamers that overlock to a point where they want to check voltages.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 19, 2013)

Great review Dave!

I got quite surprised, saw reviews in other sites before and came with low expectations for this mobo. As Sasqui said, haven't seen you more impressed with a board (maybe since the 9.8 UD5H?)


----------



## Frogger (Apr 19, 2013)

I always look forward to reading your take on MB's. Your approach to the hardware is very insightful. Thanks again for another Great  review Dave


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Dave, have to ask:

Probably of the MB's you already reviewed, this one is the only with DDR3 3000+ support... do you know of any other MB available right now that supports DDR3 3000MHz?


----------



## Farmer Boe (Apr 20, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Hey Dave, have to ask:
> 
> Probably of the MB's you already reviewed, this one is the only with DDR3 3000+ support... do you know of any other MB available right now that supports DDR3 3000MHz?



I think the bigger question is, can your processor's IMC handle 3000MHz? But I'll see what Dave says.


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2013)

What do you mean with shocking usb 3 performance? It was good but i wouldnt call it shocking. And one the page where you tested it you say it is normal.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 20, 2013)

Farmer Boe said:


> I think the bigger question is, can your processor's IMC handle 3000MHz? But I'll see what Dave says.


spot on. Most IMC won't get there. That said said, not all boards have that multiplier or if they do it doesn't work....and you need a ser of sticks that will get there too! So its a combination of a few things to make that happen.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 20, 2013)

Farmer Boe said:


> I think the bigger question is, can your processor's IMC handle 3000MHz? But I'll see what Dave says.





EarthDog said:


> spot on. Most IMC won't get there. That said said, not all boards have that multiplier or if they do it doesn't work....and you need a ser of sticks that will get there too! So its a combination of a few things to make that happen.





Thanks for the answer guys. Any other board? Maybe AsRock's Z77 Extreme9?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Thanks for the answer guys. Any other board? Maybe AsRock's Z77 Extreme9?



There are other boards, yes, but 3000+ support is usually confined to boards using the "T-Topology" tech. Everything everyone else mentioned does apply, too.


I was told by more than one OEM that 2666 MHz is really the max for 24/7. 2800 MHz is apparently a rare bird.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 20, 2013)

what a shame no mATX version, if they made it they gonna sell it so much !


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 21, 2013)

Biggest gripe is that even dual SLI is not possible if third PCIe slot is used for example by RAID card.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 21, 2013)

T-topology was an Asus thing I thought... Not to mention it only applies when using all 4 DIMM slots...(according to sin and a couple articles I read anyway).


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Biggest gripe is that even dual SLI is not possible if third PCIe slot is used for example by RAID card.



You have a point, but there are four SATA 6GB ports there at least, and it's for gamers and the board looks truly awesome. Many would say it's a fair trade-off


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 21, 2013)

4 6gb says ports is a valid trade off for gamer running SLI? What has more to do with gaming... More data 6gb ports or the ability to run SLI with a soundcard?


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 4 6gb says ports is a valid trade off for gamer running SLI? What has more to do with gaming... More data 6gb ports or the ability to run SLI with a soundcard?



No, I meant that you can forget the Raid card if you want to run certain SLI configurations, but that might turn out not to be "the end of the world" for many.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> T-topology was an Asus thing I thought... Not to mention it only applies when using all 4 DIMM slots...(according to sin and a couple articles I read anyway).



ASUS must have "sold" the tech to Intel, as Intel now claims "T-Topology" as their own. As to the 4-DIMM thing, and whatever the T-Topology stuff is about, didn't allow ANY of my CPUs to clock memory higher on ANY board with T-Topology. It's written right on this board's surface.











I have seen this on other boards, too.



Ikaruga said:


> No, I meant that you can forget the Raid card if you want to run certain SLI configurations, but that might turn out not to be "the end of the world" for many.




Yes, SLI doesn't work with a X4 PCIe link. That's not the board's fault...that an SLI requirement. Crossfire will work with a x4 link, Nvidia says it's not optimal, so they will not support it.

Also keep in mind that this is a GAMING board, not a workstation board.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep.. sure does look like they sold it! 

That said those articles still stated its for 4 DIMMs. Did that change too with licencing as well?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Yep.. sure does look like they sold it!
> 
> That said those articles still stated its for 4 DIMMs. Did that change too with licencing as well?



What I am saying is that no board in my house with T-Topology clocks DIMMs better than one without...number of sticks doesn't matter. That said, I have no idea what it really does, other than being something in the circuit design between DIMMs and socket that was supposed to enhance clocking ability. I've clocked nearly every board up to 2800MHz, other than one or two, and all at the exact same point failed. CPU is probably the limiting factor for me, but if that's the case, then T-Topology isn't going to help ANYONE but xtreme benchmarkers.


And if that's the case, it has no place on a gaming board.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, SLI doesn't work with a X4 PCIe link. That's not the board's fault...that an SLI requirement. Crossfire will work with a x4 link, Nvidia says it's not optimal, so they will not support it.
> 
> Also keep in mind that this is a GAMING board, not a workstation board.



I'm a little confused, I said the same, or not?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> I'm a little confused, I said the same, or not?



I said "yes"?


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I said "yes"?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome review, awesome board and your review got a shout out on FB 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8576898083.154843.172177528083&type=1&theater

Now the next thing they need to do is go 90 degrees on the 24 pin and 8 pin...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 29, 2013)

I went looking for this review but did not find it on TPU's review DB.  Found it through the reviews link, but not the DB.


----------

